# Side door security



## 89358 (May 20, 2005)

I've been looking for some secure toggles for the inside of our MH side door, and came across just the thing today in Wickes - may be of interest to others.
Our Rapido door has a 25mm flat edge on the inside before the moulding and these PVCU Sash Jamers are only 20mm wide so ideal, and they can be locked if required cost £8.99.

Photo shows toggle in position on side door with locking plate.


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Hi Overdrive

You can also use them on the Ducato cab doors at the top rear corner of the door

Bill


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Or you could do this !


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

At night, do you all tend to have the Fiamma door lock across on the habitation door? ie do you lock the habitation from outside and then get in from the cab doors? Or do you fashion an internal door lock?
We are off to France in September and after hearing all the horror break-in stories I want to be as safe as poss but am a bit concerned about quick exit from the van in an emergency. We have the heo-safe locks on the cab doors and the Fiamma on the habitation. 
Thanks for any advice
Sally


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

HI taz
I use trevorf security at night because it is cheap and effective and fiamma when travelling and leaving the mh parked.

Regards
DAVE P


----------



## RASSER (May 6, 2007)

*SIDE DOOR SECURITY*


Hi Sally,
After much deliberation I decided to fit a deadlock to the rear side door with a thumbturn on the inside allowing fast exit in an emergency.
However I fitted the same deadlock to the front driver door but lockable/unlockable by a key on both sides so that when we are away from the 'van it can't be opened from the inside by someone breaking the side glass window. 
I'm sure everyone would advise you not to lock the side door from the outside when you are in it for safety reasons.
Fastest way out of our van in a fire is through the big side windows as this avoids climbing around the front seats or passing the rear kitchen depending on the source of fire and the overcab bed would be down at night anyway!!
You have to way up the odds of escape vs break in depending on where you camp etc.
Regards
Bob


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

taz said:


> At night, do you all tend to have the HeoSafe locks on the cab doors and the Fiamma on the habitation.
> Thanks for any advice
> Sally


Hi Sally,

I would not recommend using the external Fiamma lock whilst the MH is occupied, especially for "Fire Safety" reasons. Simple security measures, like Trevors suggestion can be very effective, but more importantly, easily removed in the event of the need for a quick exit.
Let's say that you lock the habitation door with the ertenal Fiamma lock, and re-enter the MH and secure the cab doors for the night. If then, you or any of your occupants need to exit the MH due to an incident involving smoke or fire in the cab area, you are effectively trapped, unless of course, you/they are agile teenagers able to climb out of the windows. This is providing that you/they didn't panick and fluster with the window catches, causing valuable seconds to be lost.

I am not trying to scare you, but I am trying to highlight the dangers of any external lock being used whilst the MH is occuppied.

Enjoy your trip, and stay safe.

Jock.

P.S. If you would like any further safety tip prior to your trip, please PM me.


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks all for your helpful replies. I think I will get Adrian working on an internal lock. The thought of intruders is bad enough but a fire.... doesn't bear thinking about.
Thanks again
Sally


----------



## loggerheadsthief (Jun 18, 2007)

trevorf said:


> Or you could do this !


Ingenious i'll give it a go you thought of joining the Tomorrows World Team?


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Door Security*

Have fitted the window Locks to Cab doors (Merc) and the luton and they work fine. Got them from Screwfix.
Had Safeway Deadlocks on the last van but didn't like the idea of not being able to open them from the inside.

Steve


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

*Chains*

On the understanding that you can never be totaly secure and safe, the cab doors are the weakest point.

Just like breaking into a car, a thief can open a cab door in about 30 seconds, by sliding a piece of wire or nylon tape between the glass and rubber seals and lifting the interior door button. I have covered that one by buying a heavy 4 metre chain from B&Q and linking both doors together through the door handles, secured with a padlock.

The habitation door has to be forced off, with three hinges on one side and a lock on the other (I certainly wouldn't lock myself and my family in with no exit). If anyone forces the door off its hinges I will be ready for them.

Just don't forget that you can never totally secure anything, just make it more difficult for the thieves so that they will hopefully go somewhere else.

I remember when we had a caravan, the "barn" door was secured with a narrow piece of plastic. I'm glad we are more secure now.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

We always lock the cab doors from the inside using Heosafe locks then my piece of oak through the handle of the cab door as per photo. If anyone still manages to get in, then the piece of wood can also be used in self defence if you know what I mean :wink: 

Trevor


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

The door handles on panel vans are vulnerable - had these fitted - Armaplate hope they're as difficult to get off as the fitters said they were to fit!


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

You could try the Brightlock, although this fits to the outside of the door. Their website is here.

http://www.brightlock.co.uk/

You can order online, but they also attend the various shows like Newbury, Malvern etc where they sell the locks for at least £10 less than the web price. What is good is that you can set the Brightlock (from the outside), and then still operate the door lock from the inside at will. So it makes it much safer to use when inside the van than the Fiamma lock does.

We are delighted with ours. It is very well made.


----------



## loggerheadsthief (Jun 18, 2007)

trevorf said:


> We always lock the cab doors from the inside using HeoSafe locks then my piece of oak through the handle of the cab door as per photo. If anyone still manages to get in, then the piece of wood can also be used in self defence if you know what I mean :wink:
> 
> Trevor


Yes every thief deserves a good beating with that oak.


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

I fitted one of those fiamma handles to my old Autoquest 270. Problem was, in the winter the thing seized up completely & I couldn't access the habitation area...tried WD40 etc etc...ended up having to take the thing out completely & beat it with a hammer to free the catch off!! After a bit of WD40 it was fine after that & I refitted it!!

If you bought a 270 from Marquis 3 years ago with a Fiamma handle I would check the pull down handle is free every once in a while 8O 8O 

Chris


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We bought a cheap but very loud personal safety ( rape )alarm. The alarm itself was stuck on the back door , the pull cord was looped round a hook that was stuck to the wooden bulkhead near the back door. When anyone opened the door the cord was wrenched out of the alarm which went off. The noise was enough to wake us and, since it was on the outside door, anyone else nearby. I doubt any thief would be cool enough to try to put the thing together again and silence the alarm.

You can fix these round other places too ( external lockers for instance) to give you warning and wake you.

G


----------

